# b13 thinner lug nuts?



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

well, i just got back from crappy tire (canadian tire, its like a cheap auto parts slash everything store)
and the 13 year old "tire speacialist" said he couldn't put my rims on cause they need a thinner lug nut or anything, mind you i know NOTHING about this, but i've tried to do some research in the last 30 mins to no avail, so what lug nuts do i need to get my rims on? i saw on ebay a few that are 12x1.25? are those it?
any help appreciated!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

ALOT of aftermarket rims take special Lug nuts... Most refer to these as Tuner Lug Nuts... 12 by 1.25 is the thread designation... and has Nothing to do with the outside diameter. The outside of the nut (where your socket goes) has to be far enough away from the rim to allow a socket.. Hope this helps


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

well you will have to excuse my ignorance.. 
will those lug nuts i found on ebay that were 12 x 1.25 fit? Cause at crappy tire they were like $100 bucks and on ebay they are $20 i dont mind buying the cheapo stuff i just want to make sure its the same thing 

EDIT: for instance would these fit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33749&item=2473721953
ive seen ones with 12x1.5 as well as 12x1.25


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

those will work





koshimaro said:


> well you will have to excuse my ignorance..
> will those lug nuts i found on ebay that were 12 x 1.25 fit? Cause at crappy tire they were like $100 bucks and on ebay they are $20 i dont mind buying the cheapo stuff i just want to make sure its the same thing
> 
> EDIT: for instance would these fit
> ...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

That be what you need!!! Good luck and make sure they torque the lug nuts to whaterver the rim manufacturer says to.... Not just airgun them...


----------

